# Welche HDMI Version



## ScyX (6. März 2017)

Hi,

hätte mal 2 Fragen bezüglich Monitoren.

Derzeit nutze ich einen BenQ XL2411 144Hz Monitor. Betreibe ihn mit einem DVI Kabel und 144 Hz.

Der Monitor hat einen HDMI Anschluss und einen DVI Anschluss. 

Meine Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming) hat einen DVI und mehrere anderer Anschlüsse.

Mitlerweile gibt es ja HDMI 2.0 kabel. Die Graka kann womöglich HDMI 2.0. Aber woher weiß ich ob der Bildschirm das auch kann? Liegt das nur am Kabel? also muss ich nur ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel haben und alles ist Super oder müssen die jeweiligen Anschlüsse das auch haben? Wenn ja... welchen HDMI Anschluss hat denn mein Bildschirm ^^ bzw meine Graka?


Frage 2:

Hatte daran gedacht mir eventuell einen 1440 (WQHD) Bildschirm anzuschaffen. Da ich aber leidenschaftlicher FPS spieler bin (CS GO, etc) möchte ich auf 144 bzw 120 Hz nicht mehr verzichten. Habt ihr denn nen Vorschlag ?

LG


----------



## marko597710 (6. März 2017)

da er nur fullhd hatwird er nur hdmi 1.4b haben


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. März 2017)

Es gibt keine speziellen "HDMI 2.0"-Kabel. 

Deine Grafikkarte kann HDMI 2.0 - dein Monitor allerdings nicht.
HDMI 2.0 ist bei Monitoren - auch jene mit hohere Auflösung als Full-HD - bei weitem nicht so verbreitet sondern bei TVs (4K) Standard.
PC Monitore verfügen dagegen meist über Displayport!


----------



## ScyX (6. März 2017)

Okay. Das hilft schonmal. Jetzt versteh ich auch das die Anschlüsse jeweils höhere versionen haben müssen und es nicht ein "Spezielles Kabel" gibt  .

HDMI 1.4 kann 120 hz? Ist das richtig?. Wenn mein Bildschirm HDMI 1.4 hat wie kann ich das rausfinden? Auf BenQ und google finde ich immer nur HDMI und keine Versionsbezeichnung. Kann ich es durch irgendwas rausfinden?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. März 2017)

Meines Wissens kann HDMI 1.4b maximal 120Hz bei 1920x1080.
Aber es gibt auch 120Hz/144Hz Monitore die an HDMI keine 120 Hz unterstützen - nur an DVI/DP.
Wie das bei deinem Monitor aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Sollte aber in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.

Aber warum willst eigentlich von DVI auf HDMI umsteigen 
Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2017)

Um mal der Diskussion ein Ende zu bereiten, 120/144Hz funktionieren beim XL2411 nur am DVI Anschluss.


----------



## marko597710 (6. März 2017)

einzige unterschied bei hdmi kabel ist  das es 4k 60hz mACHT ES GIBT NOCH ALTE KABEL DIe nur 4k 30hz gemacht haben  bei dir aber EGAL DA ER NUR FULLHD HAT


----------



## ScyX (6. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Um mal der Diskussion ein Ende zu bereiten, 120/144Hz funktionieren beim XL2411 nur am DVI Anschluss.


Also ist der HDMI Ausgang auch nicht für 120 HZ zu gebrauchen? Hast du einen Monitor und hast es getestet oder wie kommst du darauf?     ich will das deswegen, weil ich gerne meinen alten 2ten Monitor wieder anshcließen würde. Der hat aber nur DVI. und meine Graka hat nur noch einen DVI ausgang


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. März 2017)

Dann hol dir einfach einen HDMI->DVI Adapter um den alten Monitor an den HDMI Ausgang zu klemmen.

Gibts für ein paar Euro:
dvi hdmi adapter - Google-Suche


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2017)

ScyX schrieb:


> Also ist der HDMI Ausgang auch nicht für 120 HZ zu gebrauchen? Hast du einen Monitor und hast es getestet oder wie kommst du darauf?     ich will das deswegen, weil ich gerne meinen alten 2ten Monitor wieder anshcließen würde. Der hat aber nur DVI. und meine Graka hat nur noch einen DVI ausgang


Nein, wie schon geschrioeben funktionieren 120/144Hz nur mit DVI.
Einfach nein HDMI-DVI Kabel kaufen und deinen alten Monitor anschliessen.


----------



## ScyX (7. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, wie schon geschrioeben funktionieren 120/144Hz nur mit DVI.
> Einfach nein HDMI-DVI Kabel kaufen und deinen alten Monitor anschliessen.


Das mit dem HDMI zu DVI Adapter das mach ich ^^. Hatte bisher nicht dran gedacht. 

Zum "einfach nein". Ganz so kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. Ist ja ok wenn es nicht funktioniert aber ich hätte gern eine begründung. An was liegt es das man mit Graka ausgang HDMI2.0 und Monitor HDMI 1.4 nichtmal 120Hz hinbekommt?


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2017)

An BenQ und dass das im EDID nicht vermerkt ist.
Kannst versuchen ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung zu erstellen und dort die Werte zu benutzen, die das Display mit DVI nutzt.


----------



## Klaus95 (22. November 2017)

Ich tendiere zu deleyCON MK05.  Dieses 5-Meter-Kabel ist eine optimale Auswahl für den Anschluss eines Fernsehers an einen PC. Der neue HDMI-Standard sorgt für hohe Bildqualität, was in vollem Maße das komfortable Anschauen der Filme ermöglicht.  Bildformate: 480i, 480p, 720i, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, 1440p, 2160p, 1080p/2160p Auflösung im 3D Modus, Tonformate: 8 PCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, MPEG, DVD-Audio, SACD, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby ATMOS, TrueHD, True Dolby HD 7.1 und DTS HD. Das Kabel ist zu hart, was einigen Benutzern nicht passen kann. 

MfG


----------

